
The world’s largest airplane is up for sale for $400M - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/14/vulcan-selling-stratolaunch-worlds-largest-airplane-for-400-million.html
======
ncmncm
What is it about world's biggest planes that fly only once?

I think the only full-size ornithopter only flew once, too.

Maybe there is some expectation that the Stratolaunch will fly again, someday,
but it's hard to imagine for what.

~~~
Someone
The Spruce Goose
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hughes_H-4_Hercules))
is another famous example.

